# what size insert rings for pc guide bushings?



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I finally discovered the size of the pc template guide bushings, not easy to do. Here it is from their website
"All template guides fit standard 1-3/16" diameter center hole router sub-bases"

My confusion is in getting insert rings for a router plate for these bushings. I got the Rockler/Bench Dog system because it was on sale and aluminum. Now I'm looking for a ring to fit that plate and my pc template guide bushings. Problem is that they only seem to have 1 1/4" rings for guide bushings, which they say is for "standard size bushings". Am I missing something here?

Here's the item I mean. The don't have any 1 3/16" inserts from what I can tell.
Insert for 1-1/4" Guide Bushing, Large Plate - Rockler Woodworking Tools If they only said for "PC style bushings" it would clarify things.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

When I make a sub base, I should use 1 3/16 for the hole and 1 3/8 for the flange.

However, I don't have a 1 3/16 Forstner bit so I use a 1 1/4. It works ok because the flange centers the bushing in the 1 3/8 hole. I really need to get a 1 3/16 bit...


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> When I make a sub base, I should use 1 3/16 for the hole and 1 3/8 for the flange.
> 
> However, I don't have a 1 3/16 Forstner bit so I use a 1 1/4. It works ok because the flange centers the bushing in the 1 3/8 hole. I really need to get a 1 3/16 bit...


Thank you, Phil. I think you are talking about handheld routing with the sub base, no? I want to put it into my router table (to be built) using a rockler router plate that holds the router upside down. Or are you talking about making your own rings that go into the router table plate? Still new and trying to sort out different terms for things.

Edited to add: Oh, I see what you are saying. You use a 1 1/4 and it works ok? Perhaps 1 1/4 is standard, then, allowing that centering.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I think it's the same for either but I was talking about handheld.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There's only 2 different sizes for guide bushings and the other is 1 3/4" and the PC ones are considered standard. 1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There's only 2 different sizes for guide bushings and the other is 1 3/4" and the PC ones are considered standard. 1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools


Thank you, Chuck. For newbies, this stuff can be hard to sort out and not always readily available.


----------

